# LED lighting recommendations for a reef.



## Stoke88 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in desperate need of a new light for my 30g reef tank. I'd prefer to go with an LED system but all I can find are the Marineland lights. What are some other brands I can look at? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Stoke88 said:


> I'm in desperate need of a new light for my 30g reef tank. I'd prefer to go with an LED system but all I can find are the Marineland lights. What are some other brands I can look at? Any help is appreciated.


Kessil LED Lights
Ecoxotic: Aquarium LED Lights, Reef LED Lighting
Acan Lighting

Give those a shot.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

AI SOLs are awesome
The new fluval Reef LEDs look promising
The Radion is really nice
I like Reef Star LEDs and it is not just because they are from Oregon
Ocean Revive makes one sweet Unit as well
and then there is evergrow.

I have seen all of these grow MAD corals except the new fluval,I have seen it in action and it look rather impressive so time will tell.


----------

